

Happy New Year Hackers - JT123

-Seattle, USA<p>Which city, country you are in celebrating new year?
======
optymizer
Boston, MA

------
65a
Mountain View, CA

------
simlevesque
Montreal, Canada

------
igorsyl
Shenzhen, China

